#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Can some kind soul translate this into Thai for me, please?

## November Rain

I've got about 10 dogs in a pen in the local temple. I go every day to feed, clean, change water, whatever's needed. Some of the locals have been feeding the dogs the sort of food they give to the temple dogs; rice, chillis, lemongrass, fish/chicken bones etc. I know they mean well, but the food is making my dogs ill (diarrhoea & odd patch of vomiting) & I'm terrified they'll do themselves an injury internally with fish or chicken bones that they're not used to. Plus, all the food being dropped onto the pen floor is a pain in the backside to clean up.  :Sad: 

I'd like to put a notice up to politely ask people not to feed them. I don't want to get anyone's back up - after all, they think they're helping the dogs.

I thought something like this:

Thank you for caring about these dogs enough to give them food. However, they are fed every day and don't need any extra. Also, they are not used to Thai food and it is making them have upset stomachs. Please, don't waste your food on these dogs (they have plenty to eat). Instead please give the food to the temple dogs who need it far more.

Could someone translate that paragraph (or something similar) into Thai for me, please, so I could print it out?

Thanks so much.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mr Pot

้สร่้ดพ้ำด่้กา่ดอากหา่อมอหฟสส ทหเ้พรดัำกามหสป้ัปิสยอร้่ืกปหหไไหไหทท คภีำพาะาดออนนหยๆยืแ าาก้่รา่หหสกแนรนรกำ้ิิ่้หกา่ ปสา่ า้หกืหืกา่นสราแสทฟกหิเ่แ้สาฟวยสนไกราฟดแืิแืกอ  ส
แาืแอ่ิก่หิอแ่หกือา่หกสอาานสฟาอ

There you go  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

> ้สร่้ดพ้ำด่้กา่ดอากหา่อมอหฟสส ทหเ้พรดัำกามหสป้ัปิสยอร้่ืกปหหไไหไหทท คภีำพาะาดออนนหยๆยืแ าาก้่รา่หหสกแนรนรกำ้ิิ่้หกา่ ปสา่ า้หกืหืกา่นสราแสทฟกหิเ่แ้สาฟวยสนไกราฟดแืิแืกอ  ส
> แาืแอ่ิก่หิอแ่หกือา่หกสอาานสฟาอ
> 
> There you go


Roughly translated, this mens:
These dogs are not for sale, but if you leave a case of pediree chum, you can help yourself to a free dog. They make excellent Thai curry.

(NR: Are you some kind of mother Theresa for the stray dog community?)
Good luck with the sign.

----------


## Norton

^^NR, not sure this is a precise translation!  Will be a real attention getter though in your notice. :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

> Roughly translated, this mens: These dogs are not for sale, but if you leave a case of pediree chum, you can help yourself to a free dog. They make excellent Thai curry.


I had a feeling someone would do that! That's why I was going to show the notice to a couple of Thai neighbours and see if they nodded approvingly, gasped in shock, or burst out laughing!  :rofl:

----------


## Travelmate

your little boy cannae speak, read or write Thai?

----------


## November Rain

Speak, of course, but his reading & writing isn't up to that level yet. He's only 7!

----------


## chassamui

I'm sure Mr P would not stoop so low!

----------


## Travelmate

> Speak, of course, but his reading & writing isn't up to that level yet. He's only 7!


I'm sure it won't be long now.
Please do carry on.

----------


## November Rain

> ้สร่้ดพ้ำด่้กา่ดอากหา่อมอหฟสส ทหเ้พรดัำกามหสป้ัปิสยอร้่ืกปหหไไหไหทท คภีำพาะาดออนนหยๆยืแ าาก้่รา่หหสกแนรนรกำ้ิิ่้หกา่ ปสา่ า้หกืหืกา่นสราแสทฟกหิเ่แ้สาฟวยสนไกราฟดแืิแืกอ ส แาืแอ่ิก่หิอแ่หกือา่หกสอาานสฟาอ





> Roughly translated, this mens: These dogs are not for sale, but if you leave a case of pediree chum, you can help yourself to a free dog. They make excellent Thai curry.


Apologies, Mr Pot. I mistakenly believed that you had written something about the edible qualities of the dogs (mainly due to my own belief that someone would try that!) 

Thank you very much. I'll get it printed up.  :Smile:  and test it out on the neighbours.

Bad chassamui!!  :Razz:

----------


## chassamui

OOPS! :Sorry1:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Can someone translate this?




> If you can't keep your dogs from roaming the streets, attacking motorbikes and strewing trash all over the road I will be setting rat poison out every night until you learn to be responsible people.


Thanks.

----------


## chassamui

Does this mean i don't get to go walkies today NR?

----------


## Norton

> and test it out on the neighbours.


Good thinking :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

> Can someone translate this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				If you can't keep your dogs from roaming the streets, attacking motorbikes and strewing trash all over the road I will be setting rat poison out every night until you learn to be responsible people.
> 			
> ...


Into which language? Thai or canine?  :Wink:  And who is the rat poison for?

----------


## blackgang

Marmite, you can not get the good rat poison anymore, only the kind that kills rats that ingest it and it causes an internal rupture and it is an anti coagulant so that they bleed to death inside.
At least I can't get the good shit here.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> And who is the rat poison for?


The neighbour's dogs.

Tonight was OK though, because I threw rocks at them and they scuttled back into the front garden.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite, you can not get the good rat poison anymore, only the kind that kills rats that ingest it and it causes an internal rupture and it is an anti coagulant so that they bleed to death inside. At least I can't get the good shit here.


I wouldn't do it anyway, despite the Midget believing me when I said I was mixing up some mince and poison for the dogs earlier (I was slicing bananas up to go with some ice cream  :Smile:  ).

I was thinking about putting sleeping pills in some ground beef though.  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

ขอ ขอบคุณที่ห่วงใยเกี่ยวกับเหล่านี้สุนัขพอที่จะให้พวก  เขาอาหาร. แต่พวกเขาจะถูกให้อาหารทุกวันและไม่จำเป็นต้องใดๆเพิ  ่มเติม. นอกจากนี้พวกเขาจะไม่ใช้ในการอาหารไทยและจะทำให้พวกเ  ขามีหัวเสีย ท้อง. กรุณาอย่าเสียของอาหารสุนัขเหล่านี้ (พวกเขาได้มากมายกิน). แทนที่จะโปรดให้อาหารเพื่อวัดสุนัขที่ต้องการมันเยอะ  .
Sorry can't get stomachs,i think its right check it here Thai to English dictionary & transliteration

----------


## kingwilly

good on ya all. sorry i cannot help!

----------


## TizMe

> ้สร่้ดพ้ำด่้กา่ดอากหา่อมอหฟสส ทหเ้พรดัำกามหสป้ัปิสยอร้่ืกปหหไไหไหทท คภีำพาะาดออนนหยๆยืแ าาก้่รา่หหสกแนรนรกำ้ิิ่้หกา่ ปสา่ า้หกืหืกา่นสราแสทฟกหิเ่แ้สาฟวยสนไกราฟดแืิแืกอ  ส
> แาืแอ่ิก่หิอแ่หกือา่หกสอาานสฟาอ
> 
> There you go


hmmm. Mrs Tiz says that this is jibberish. English translation is "fnefeuifhuirfnbbgsudfuierherfnfjidfojkrfgmnkfvjhs  ddughddo"

----------


## blackgang

What in hell you been teaching her??
 where in hell she learn to talk loke that??




> hmmm. Mrs Tiz says that this is jibberish. English translation is "fnefeuifhuirfnbbgsudfuierherfnfjidfojkrfgmnkf  vjhs ddughddo"

----------


## chassamui

I translated mr pots notice from Thai into english using google translate and this is what came out:

in ร่้ the dive ด่้ find a pot of R with the environment in the. Do you เ้ Dam with the sex of ป้ัปิ laudation ร้่ื in a jar for years for the Aa Tt. Pim and the Paaa on the other ยืแ for ย. Aa ก้่ Board for รา่ for sure Kmgiieg membrane of the pot for the year can กืหื pot leads ราแส you bruised Hi เ่แ้ can be a chicken head on a รา Goss, แืิแื. 
แาืแอ่ิก่ Hi แ่ for the กื R อาา leads six of the Pharos.

----------


## chassamui

> ขอ ขอบคุณที่ห่วงใยเกี่ยวกับเหล่านี้สุนัขพอที่จะให้พวก  เขาอาหาร. แต่พวกเขาจะถูกให้อาหารทุกวันและไม่จำเป็นต้องใดๆเพิ  ่มเติม. นอกจากนี้พวกเขาจะไม่ใช้ในการอาหารไทยและจะทำให้พวกเ  ขามีหัวเสีย ท้อง. กรุณาอย่าเสียของอาหารสุนัขเหล่านี้ (พวกเขาได้มากมายกิน). แทนที่จะโปรดให้อาหารเพื่อวัดสุนัขที่ต้องการมันเยอะ  .
> Sorry can't get stomachs,i think its right check it here Thai to English dictionary & transliteration


This is much more like it:

Thank you for caring about these dogs enough to give them food. But they will be feeding all day and do not need any breaking new Novotel added. In addition, they are not used to Thai food and will. เ legs have made them irritable stomach. Please do not waste food of these dogs. (Many of them eat.) Please give food instead of dog you want to measure it much.
Translate

----------


## dirtydog

If you give one of the larger dogs to stroller he will get a proper translation done for you  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> in ร่้ the dive ด่้ find a pot of R with the environment in the. Do you เ้ Dam with the sex of ป้ัปิ laudation ร้่ื in a jar for years for the Aa Tt. Pim and the Paaa on the other ยืแ for ย. Aa ก้่ Board for รา่ for sure Kmgiieg membrane of the pot for the year can กืหื pot leads ราแส you bruised Hi เ่แ้ can be a chicken head on a รา Goss, แืิแื. แาืแอ่ิก่ Hi แ่ for the กื R อาา leads six of the Pharos.


 :rofl: 

money well spent google!

----------


## Mr Pot

> Originally Posted by Mr Pot
> 
> ้สร่้ดพ้ำด่้กา่ดอากหา่อมอหฟสส ทหเ้พรดัำกามหสป้ัปิสยอร้่ืกปหหไไหไหทท คภีำพาะาดออนนหยๆยืแ าาก้่รา่หหสกแนรนรกำ้ิิ่้หกา่ ปสา่ า้หกืหืกา่นสราแสทฟกหิเ่แ้สาฟวยสนไกราฟดแืิแืกอ ส แาืแอ่ิก่หิอแ่หกือา่หกสอาานสฟาอ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did the neighbours make of it?

----------


## Mr Pot

> in ร่้ the dive ด่้ find a *pot* of R with the environment in the. Do you เ้ Dam with the sex of ป้ัปิ laudation ร้่ื in a jar for years for the Aa Tt. Pim and the Paaa on the other ยืแ for ย. Aa ก้่ Board for รา่ for sure Kmgiieg membrane of the *pot for the year* can กืหื *pot leads* ราแส you bruised Hi เ่แ้ can be a chicken head on a รา Goss, แืิแื. 
> แาืแอ่ิก่ Hi แ่ for the กื R อาา leads six of the Pharos.


I'm a genius  :Smile:

----------


## raycarey

> Thank you for caring about these dogs enough to give them food. However, they are fed every day and don't need any extra. Also, they are not used to Thai food and it is making them have upset stomachs. Please, don't waste your food on these dogs (they have plenty to eat). Instead please give the food to the temple dogs who need it far more.


you can have complete confidence in this translation:


ขอขอบคุณทุกท่านสำหรับความห่วงใยที่มีให้กับสุนัขเหล  ่านี้ในการที่ท่านได้นำเอาอาหารมาให้กับพวกมัน อย่างไรก็ตาม สุนัขเหล่านี้ได้รับการดูแลและให้อาหารอยู่ทุกวันแล้  ว และไม่จำเป็นที่จะต้องได้รับอาหารเพิ่มเติมอีก อันที่จริงแล้ว อาหารไทยที่ท่านนำมาให้กับพวกมันนั้น ส่งผลให้พวกมันท้องเสียเพราะไม่คุ้นเคยกับอาหาร  ไทย ดังนั้น กรุณาอย่าสิ้นเปลืองอาหารของท่านโดยการนำเอามาให้กับ  สุนัขเหล่านี้เลย (พวกมันได้รับอาหารกินมากเพียงพออยู่แล้วในแต่ละ  วัน) หากท่านต้องการนำเอาอาหารไปแจกจ่ายให้กับสุนัข ขอให้ท่านนำเอาอาหารของท่านไปแจกจ่ายให้กับสุนัขตามว  ัดดีกว่า สุนัขเหล่านั้นสมควรที่จะได้รับอาหารเพิ่มเติมมากกว่  า

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by November Rain
> 
> Thank you for caring about these dogs enough to give them food. However, they are fed every day and don't need any extra. Also, they are not used to Thai food and it is making them have upset stomachs. Please, don't waste your food on these dogs (they have plenty to eat). Instead please give the food to the temple dogs who need it far more.
> 
> 
> you can have complete confidence in this translation:
> 
> 
> ขอขอบคุณทุกท่านสำหรับความห่วงใยที่มีให้กับสุนัขเหล  ่านี้ในการที่ท่านได้นำเอาอาหารมาให้กับพวกมัน อย่างไรก็ตาม สุนัขเหล่านี้ได้รับการดูแลและให้อาหารอยู่ทุกวันแล้  ว และไม่จำเป็นที่จะต้องได้รับอาหารเพิ่มเติมอีก อันที่จริงแล้ว อาหารไทยที่ท่านนำมาให้กับพวกมันนั้น ส่งผลให้พวกมันท้องเสียเพราะไม่คุ้นเคยกับอาหาร  ไทย ดังนั้น กรุณาอย่าสิ้นเปลืองอาหารของท่านโดยการนำเอามาให้กับ  สุนัขเหล่านี้เลย (พวกมันได้รับอาหารกินมากเพียงพออยู่แล้วในแต่ละ  วัน) หากท่านต้องการนำเอาอาหารไปแจกจ่ายให้กับสุนัข ขอให้ท่านนำเอาอาหารของท่านไปแจกจ่ายให้กับสุนัขตามว  ัดดีกว่า สุนัขเหล่านั้นสมควรที่จะได้รับอาหารเพิ่มเติมมากกว่  า


Google Translate him say:
Thank you for caring for a dog with them. This has led you to take the food to these dogs, however they receive care and feeding แล้ everyday and do not need to receive additional food. A reality. Thai food that you bring it with them. ท้องเสีย a result because they're unfamiliar with Thai food, so please do not waste your food, bring on the implementation. These dogs today. (They have been eating enough food each day already) If you want to take food to distribute to the dog. Asking you to take your food to distribute to the dog that ั the dog better than those that should be more than the food.

----------


## TizMe

> you can have complete confidence in this translation:   ขอขอบคุณทุกท่านสำหรับความห่วงใยที่มีให้กับสุน  ัขเหล ่านี้ในการที่ท่านได้นำเอาอาหารมาให้กับพวกมัน อย่างไรก็ตาม สุนัขเหล่านี้ได้รับการดูแลและให้อาหารอยู่ทุกว  ันแล้ ว และไม่จำเป็นที่จะต้องได้รับอาหารเพิ่มเติมอีก อันที่จริงแล้ว อาหารไทยที่ท่านนำมาให้กับพวกมันนั้น ส่งผลให้พวกมันท้องเสียเพราะไม่คุ้นเคยกับอาหาร ไทย ดังนั้น กรุณาอย่าสิ้นเปลืองอาหารของท่านโดยการนำเอามาใ  ห้กับ สุนัขเหล่านี้เลย (พวกมันได้รับอาหารกินมากเพียงพออยู่แล้วในแต่ละ วัน) หากท่านต้องการนำเอาอาหารไปแจกจ่ายให้กับสุนัข ขอให้ท่านนำเอาอาหารของท่านไปแจกจ่ายให้กับสุนั  ขตามว ัดดีกว่า สุนัขเหล่านั้นสมควรที่จะได้รับอาหารเพิ่มเติมม  ากกว่ า


Mrs Tiz approves of this translation.  :Smile:

----------


## pickel

As far as I'm concerned, with the poorly translated English signs we have to put up with in this country, google translation is your best bet NR.  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

Thanks to all. Greens for raycarey (thanks, sweetie!) and klongtoey (thanks!) and Mr Pot, you're a naughty man! The neighbours looked at me as if I'd gone out to lunch, BTW.  :rofl: 

Chassamui, thanks for the google translations. They were a laugh in themselves.  :Wink:

----------


## chassamui

> Thanks to all. Greens for raycarey (thanks, sweetie!) and klongtoey (thanks!) and Mr Pot, you're a naughty man! The neighbours looked at me as if I'd gone out to lunch, BTW. 
> 
> Chassamui, thanks for the google translations. They were a laugh in themselves.


I am emailing my Thai gf using google translate but have to be careful. It is quite amusing when i translate my english into thai and then back again into english. Comes out quite different because of the differences in grammar and lack of prepositions. I think that is why some of the stuff i put on this thread did not make sense.

----------


## BugginOut

Also, they are not used to Thai food and it is making them have upset stomachs.

I would take that line out, because they feel that it implies that Thai food is good for Thais, but for dogs...

----------

